# Oil Rigs



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys (and gals)

Where are the nearest oil rigs which are good to fish? Would anyone be willing to provide me a number or two and the range from Pensacola pass?

I am interested in making a trip out there soon to fish and dive (spearfish). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SeaHuntBandit (Mar 18, 2008)

im new to offshore fishing myself. how many miles out of pensacola pass are these rigs?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billybob (3/18/2008)*Petronis is the first "Bluewater" rig and it's about 72 NM out of Orange Beach SSW so I'd say maybe 75 NM out of Pensacola Marlin is about 7-8 NM from Petronis on a WSW heading (you can see it from Petronis if I'm not mistaken). Ram Powell is another 6-7 NM from Marlin on a Westerly heading (again visible from the Marlin) then Horn Mountain is 14NM+/- Southerly heading from Marlin Ballpark distances...someone else may know exact distances and headings but again, they're darned near cities so they're easily visible from the next closest one. Now from What I gather MARS is REALLY where it's at but I ain't got CASH to go that far!!



WHAT?!?! I might be wrong, but I only thought petronius is only like 54 miles out from perdido pass....

as for the Mars rig being where it is "really at," that rig is hot one day and dead the next, just likeevery other rig out there...just depends on bait and water conditions.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Also be advised that most of the BP rigs are starting to enforce a safety zone of 500 meters. Sometimes they let you inside the zone to fish, other times they will run you off. Just make sure that you have a radio on Ch# 16 vhf. Last year they were pretty laid back with the 500 meter zone, but this year they have been a little more strict. Good Luck


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Petronius is roughly 61 Nautical Miles out of Perdido on about a 191 heading....don't know how far out of Pensacola.


----------

